# How does the Proto CT compare to the Skate Banana?



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

If you tried the Evo and liked it, why not get the Evo? I ride mine all over though I'm sure on the black/double pistes, the Proto-CT would prove superior. I'm sure the Proto-CT would be better off 30+ foot kickers, too. It will be more expensive than the Evo, I think I saw the list price was like 539 or something, whereas the Evo is 489 (USD).

The Heritage is much more big mountain oriented and would excel at mega booters and big gaps. I would definitely would not want it for tecnical jibbing, especially indoor parks. The Proto-CT would be a lot better here even if it wouldn't be quite as good as the Evo.

I've never ridden a SB, just Gnu Park Pickle. I found the Park Pickle to be comprable to my Capita Horrorscoe, though I prefered the flatkick over Gnu BTX camber. Between the two you are looking at, I'd definitely suggest the Proto CT over the Heritage. It can bomb, maybe not as good as the Heritage (or even SL) and will actually be fun @ indoor park.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

+1 on the proto over the heritage from what you said. If you like the evo, stay away from the heritage, its the complete opposite (obviously). 

I had the heritage last season and preordered the proto for this season after trying it out for a week. I was able to go shorter (157) and have the same effective edge as my 160 heritage because of its shape. 
The board is incredibly light and you can really throw it around as opposed to the heritage and what I loved was the ability to take the board all over the mountain without feeling like it was lacking in any one area. 

I would try out the proto and heritage before buying though. Too many people end up with a board thats not right for them because they don't try it out first.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Completely different rides.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Completely different rides.


This.

IMHO, sounds like the SL is your ticket. If you love the pow, I'm just not too sure on those blunted boards for deep pow. Maybe I'm off on that, but it just seems to me that they're not going to float as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> This.
> 
> IMHO, sounds like the SL is your ticket. If you love the pow, I'm just not too sure on those blunted boards for deep pow. Maybe I'm off on that, but it just seems to me that they're not going to float as well.


I had no problems riding the Blacklist in late season pow. It's somewhat blunted. You still get the same surface area under you to get float, and the SL is still rocker. The most dramatic effect blunt does is it changes the ollie, gives more of a "platter" to push off of by pushing the contact points out.


My suggestion? Arbor Coda, Westmark, or Blacklist. Three of the best ride-everything boards I have ever been on (in order from stiffest to softest). The Angry Snowboarder has reviews of all three. The Westmark didn't change and he has a review of the 2011 and I reviewed the 2012. The Coda is only the 2011 review but the board didn't change, it didn't need too. The Blacklist is a 2012 Debut, so yeah.

NS's have the "capability" of losing snap after say 50 days on mountain because of there build process. That's not a quality knock from me, its just the way it is. For most thats close to 3 seasons so it's ends up not mattering. Personally I get that many days in 1 season though...


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Nivek said:


> I had no problems riding the Blacklist in late season pow. It's somewhat blunted. You still get the same surface area under you to get float, and the SL is still rocker. The most dramatic effect blunt does is it changes the ollie, gives more of a "platter" to push off of by pushing the contact points out.
> 
> 
> My suggestion? Arbor Coda, Westmark, or Blacklist. Three of the best ride-everything boards I have ever been on (in order from stiffest to softest). The Angry Snowboarder has reviews of all three. The Westmark didn't change and he has a review of the 2011 and I reviewed the 2012. The Coda is only the 2011 review but the board didn't change, it didn't need too. The Blacklist is a 2012 Debut, so yeah.
> ...


Duellly Noted. I will make a trip to the Dome (this weekend probably) and try out the Arbor boards before I go ape on my account!

With regard to the Never Summers. I Think that the problem Is I need more than one. I do love trying tricks and freestyling about it's just that I also go with other boarders who tend to just charge everywhere and I don't like feeling unstable on the SB at high speeds. I do really like it for everything else, just had never tried a board as soft as the Evo before. And it was fun!!! I think what I want to know is is the proto going to render my SB obsolete by just replacing all of the things I could do on it? Obviously the heritage is stiffer directional etc etc and the Evo is a noodle so they won't affect me riding the SB, but are the stiffness and flex of the Proto and SB similar? Can you charge on a proto with more stability than the SB ? 

Thanks again


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Evo definitely isn't a noodle. You can charge on an Evo with a lot more stability than a SB.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> The Evo definitely isn't a noodle. You can charge on an Evo with a lot more stability than a SB.


I have proven this - I got off the chairlift and headed down a kinda chunked up section heading to the park. As I was riding down, there was some parkrat on a SB slip-sliding down the chunky shit while I charged right past him. Done this on numerous occasions actually (too bad I still suck at park).


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> I have proven this - I got off the chairlift and headed down a kinda chunked up section heading to the park. As I was riding down, there was some parkrat on a SB slip-sliding down the chunky shit while I charged right past him. Done this on numerous occasions actually (too bad I still suck at park).


I'm not doubting your intellectual authority here but are you sure it wasn't just a noob on the SB? I can't see how the SB holds up less well than the Evo bombing on crud when the SB is rated 5 flex....? I can't check now but isn't the Evo less?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

It could be that these guys are talking about the 2010 Evo. The 2011 and 2012 Evo has gotten softer. My buddy has the 2010 Evo and he rode my Proto. He said his '10 Evo is about the same flex as the Proto which means it used to be a stiffer board.

Some might find the Evo more stable for charging due to the camber shape. I personally think the SB handles better at speed than the 2012 Evo. Not significantly better though. In all honesty, I would definitely choose an Evo over the SB. The Evo would replace your SB almost completely (Magnetraction is still superior on ice/hardpack).

The Proto is definitely more stable than the SB. I took it on a few border X courses and had an awesome time on it. The board feels lively, but is plenty stable.

The Proto in the middle is similar to the SB in terms of flex. The Proto has stiffer tips though and a ish ton more pop than the naner. So yea, whether you get the Evo or Proto, both will replace your Naner unless you have a very icey day. Even then, the Vario works well enough lol.

The Heritage would be a completely different beast. Big mountain toy that one is.

Personally, I would get one of the NS boards and sell the SB. You should have 0 problems selling the Naner. That is, if in fact you think the Evo or Proto satisfies all your needs. 

Then you can take the money from the sale and wait for a stiff all-mountain board to go on sale for the charging days.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Leo said:


> It could be that these guys are talking about the 2010 Evo. The 2011 and 2012 Evo has gotten softer. My buddy has the 2010 Evo and he rode my Proto. He said his '10 Evo is about the same flex as the Proto which means it used to be a stiffer board.
> 
> Some might find the Evo more stable for charging due to the camber shape. I personally think the SB handles better at speed than the 2012 Evo. Not significantly better though. In all honesty, I would definitely choose an Evo over the SB. The Evo would replace your SB almost completely (Magnetraction is still superior on ice/hardpack).
> 
> ...


Shit, I was rather hoping not to hear from you Leo  I pretty much knew you'd say drop the banana! Sheesh. Well all I can do is try some boards out if I get the opportunity. N.B the Evo was a 151 and I ride a 156 SB so the Evo was always going to feel more fun...... Probably only trying to convince myself here. Ffs. Oh well I might just keep the Naner, win the lottery and buy all the Never Summer range. Wish me luck. I'll let you know what happens. 

Oh and last thing, what size Evo/Proto would anyone recommend? Currently on a 156. Doesn't feel too long or too short but what the hell do I know. I am 

5'11"
180lbs 
Am probably a freestyler at heart 

Thanks


----------



## fatbob (Mar 19, 2011)

From your previous posts I'm glad you're having a rethink. From the comments you made on your riding style I would have pointed you at an SL or Proto. I like Leo think it will replace your SB. Used SB's do go for good prices in the UK though.

Did you demo the Evo through Bucks Boarding?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

syphabiscuit said:


> I'm not doubting your intellectual authority here but are you sure it wasn't just a noob on the SB? I can't see how the SB holds up less well than the Evo bombing on crud when the SB is rated 5 flex....? I can't check now but isn't the Evo less?


Flex ratings mean jack shit. They aren't industry standardized. Every company creates their own.

In terms of stability, edge hold, and dampening, the Evo is worlds better than the SB. I wouldn't take a SB if someone would give me one if I had to actually ride it and selling it wasn't an option.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

syphabiscuit said:


> I'm not doubting your intellectual authority here but are you sure it wasn't just a noob on the SB? I can't see how the SB holds up less well than the Evo bombing on crud when the SB is rated 5 flex....? I can't check now but isn't the Evo less?


Flex rating really isn't universal, it's different with each company. Even if he was a noob, I zoom past good park riders all the time on various terrain. I actually went out with a bunch of lifties for tree runs on a nice pow day, (some of them have stiffer freeride boards) and was leading the pack on a 151 Evo :laugh:. As long as you're not trying to mach-speed through crapped up snow, it's a pretty stable ride. 

Disclaimer: I'm riding an 09/10, so according to Leo the newer ones are probably softer.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

fatbob said:


> From your previous posts I'm glad you're having a rethink. From the comments you made on your riding style I would have pointed you at an SL or Proto. I like Leo think it will replace your SB. Used SB's do go for good prices in the UK though.
> 
> Did you demo the Evo through Bucks Boarding?



I think the thing is when I'm at a snowdome (as I have been most recently) my mind is set on practicing and learning new tricks and all stuff you can do in a small area. Whereas, if I were waking up in Whistler (say) and it had dumped the previous night I would be straight out in the powder looking for untouched snow and new lines. That said I still think I'd want to be tricking about... Certain of it infact. 

This is leading me to believe a Proto CT is going to be the best option.... 

All those in favour say "Aye" 

Also, how can I test boards from bucks boarding. I wanna try some out. (incl. the arbor boards - Nivek recommended) - I tested the Evo out from a guy at MK, just had a swap about. It was short mind, would I be looking for a 156 ish Proto CT same size as Naner??


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

It is the most versatile deck that can do everything you are interested in better than average.

There's something to be said for a quiver killer. I like to ride, not spend time switching bindings and decks and once I found the Evo, I knew that would be the only thing I needed.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> It is the most versatile deck that can do everything you are interested in better than average.
> 
> There's something to be said for a quiver killer. I like to ride, not spend time switching bindings and decks and once I found the Evo, I knew that would be the only thing I needed.


Yep, at the resorts, I'm probably on my Evo about 75% of the time.


----------



## fatbob (Mar 19, 2011)

syphabiscuit said:


> I think the thing is when I'm at a snowdome (as I have been most recently) my mind is set on practicing and learning new tricks and all stuff you can do in a small area. Whereas, if I were waking up in Whistler (say) and it had dumped the previous night I would be straight out in the powder looking for untouched snow and new lines. That said I still think I'd want to be tricking about... Certain of it infact.
> 
> This is leading me to believe a Proto CT is going to be the best option....
> 
> ...


Just had to have a search to see if you'd posted your weight. 5ft 11" and 180lbs/12st 12lbs still? If so then you'd be comfortable on either a 154-157. However the Proto does have a long effective edge and blunted ends so can ride 2-3cm longer than it's size. I'm 5ft 9" and 12 stone and normally ride a 156 Revolver, but reviewed a 158 Proto CTX. It felt more like a 160cm board so I'm going with a Proto CTX 155 if I can.

Born Extreme in Hinckley have a Proto 154 to demo at the Snowdome in Tamworth. It may be worth giving Andy a call - Born Extreme - Extreme Sports Equipment incl Wakeboarding and Climbing Gear (again tell him Pete/fatbob sent you). If you're out of luck try Tom at Maxtrack.

Did you check my Proto review? - Never Summer 2012 board review | GONEboarding


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> It is the most versatile deck that can do everything you are interested in better than average.
> 
> There's something to be said for a quiver killer. I like to ride, not spend time switching bindings and decks and once I found the Evo, I knew that would be the only thing I needed.


I honestly do not think the Evo is Never Summer's quiver of one board. That title has been passed to the Proto in my opinion. As I've said, I know some of you are on the 2010 version. The Evo has softened up. Even here in Michigan hills, I came across terrain that was not ideal for the Evo.

All things said and done, you seem very freestyle orientated. The Evo is a beast of a freestyle deck. You also sound like you have some skill under your belt. You will be able to compensate for the Evo's shortcomings on steeper and choppier terrain.

If you favor park more than all-mountain freestyle, get the Evo. If you favor all-mountain freestyle more than park, get the Proto. The Proto also has a ton of pop so take note of that.

Also, I've taken both boards through tight tree runs. I like the Evo better for that.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Leo said:


> I honestly do not think the Evo is Never Summer's quiver of one board. That title has been passed to the Proto in my opinion. As I've said, I know some of you are on the 2010 version. The Evo has softened up. Even here in Michigan hills, I came across terrain that was not ideal for the Evo.
> 
> All things said and done, you seem very freestyle orientated. The Evo is a beast of a freestyle deck. You also sound like you have some skill under your belt. You will be able to compensate for the Evo's shortcomings on steeper and choppier terrain.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, also I love riding tree runs. What a tricky bastard I am! 

I just spoke to Andy at Born Extreme and I am going to go to Hinckley to try out the Evo SL and Proto CT. He is a big NS fan too. Properly big fan!! He seems to think I wil lean toward the SL for the following reason. He rides the SL and thought he would prefer the Proto but when it came to demoing he said that the Proto is quite a bit stiffer than the SL...... Now, I thought that it came between the Evo and SL in flex?!?!? Please address guys! 

Still all I can do is try them out and choose on that basis. Also - I'm prety excited about it! 

Next task is to find an Infinity for the Mrs. She's looking for a more stable ride (coming from the pandora) but she wants a 2010 2011 model. If anyone hears anything (first or second hand considered) please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I haven't been on the SL, but according to NS the Proto is the same flex as the SL but with Evo's dampening.

The Proto certainly isn't stiff by any means of the word. At my 180lb frame and 157cm Proto, I find the board to be just over mid-flex. The tips however are stiffer than the mid-section of the board. This could be why that guy feels that the Proto is stiffer.

You also have to keep in mind that the Proto feels lively underfoot. It's not a super damp board. Very stable, but not damp if you know what I'm trying to get at.

Think of it like power steering in a car. The more power steering you have, the less road response you will feel in the wheel. The Proto is like a car with a little power steering. Easy to steer, yet you still feel some of the response from the road.

Also, the SL is slightly setback. Demo all three since you have the opportunity to!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Interesting that they've made the Evo softer. Probably a good move for them. With the SL and now the Proto, there was definitely room in the lineup to soften the Evo up.

I have the 09/10 Evo and I love it. However, I must say, for my riding style, I'd rather have the Proto. When I dip into the park, it's to hit jumps. I'll hit the occasional box, but overall I'm just not much of a jibber. Just not my thing.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They softened the Evo cause they're most likely getting rid of the System. System? Is that it? Whatever their "pricepoint" more jib oriented one was. That.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^
Used to be the System, it's the Circuit now.


----------

